# panda garra care



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I've only recently seen these species in the NYC area. Anyone keep these?


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

acitydweller said:


> I've only recently seen these species in the NYC area. Anyone keep these?


Ricky does..His Screen name here in the Forum is inka4041. Where did you see them? I always wanted to have some in my tank.


----------



## Repteel (Jan 8, 2012)

If you have a HOB filter I suggest putting the hard foam piece up as high as possible or some screen in front of the out flow. Mine kept trying to go "upstream" for the first few weeks.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Ive read they get upto 3 Inches. Mine eat algae wafers, live brine,live blood worms, algae and bio film. They are constantly exploring . I've had 2 for a couple of months and they get a long fine. Once I find out if they will get along in a group I will get 3 more.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Rachel/msjinkzd keeps them and sells them. Here's the species profile on her website.

She also has a sponsor sub-forum here on TPT where more information may be available.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I keep these bad boys and they are easy to care for, groups of 3 or more are the beast and do fine with corys, they like a faster current throught the tank, but not necessary and they do eat shrimp pellets flakes and probably waffers even though ive never fed waffers, they get 2 or 3 inches, ive had mixed experiences with size. overall a more or less easy to care for fish. In my opinion keeping Panda Garras is as easy as keeping corys.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Any entanglements with dwarf shrimp? They seem fairly peaceful but you never know. My cories just go about their business and the cherry and blueberry shrimp just bounce on them every so often. Cory's kinda find them annoying but never retaliate. Hoping these garras have a similar temperment. Love to have 5 or so in the community.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I keep cherries in the same tank and I still see babies appearing. They only bother the shrimp when I drop algae waffers in. To stop this I started breaking up the algae waffers so they get there own. 
Soon as I get a chance I am going to get one more.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Any entanglements with dwarf shrimp? They seem fairly peaceful but you never know. My cories just go about their business and the cherry and blueberry shrimp just bounce on them every so often. Cory's kinda find them annoying but never retaliate. Hoping these garras have a similar temperment. Love to have 5 or so in the community.


There should be no problem with the shrimp, but id still be careful becuase even a peaceful fish might find little blueberry shrimp as a nice snack, but id say that itd be worth a shot becuase these fish are just so interesting to watch and almost funny.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've heard that these guys are excellent at eating algae. Anyone have experience with this? 


Sent from my fingers


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll see them act just like oto's at times. So I would say they eat algae.
I know they like algae wafers.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

They are really neat, but really do appreciate some good water movement. While they are pretty easy to feed, what is your tank like temperature turnover rate with your filter? They are a hillstream species, and while adaptable, would certainly do much better in a system that is more focused on their needs. Cories, at least a lot fo species, like things a bit calmer and warmer than the garra.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*very active*

Just picked-up 2 yesterday. Very active little guys. They live in my 29 community, and seem to doing very well. Eating algae and exploring.
So they are about a half inch now, and they are silver(lite gray) and black. Do they change color as they get older?
Thanks,

big o


----------



## tobocrs (Aug 13, 2011)

Just bought 3 on AquaBid, plan to put one in with my Tanganyikan Shellies to keep algae down, the others in with my Hypancistrus breeders: ditto. No appreciable current in any of the tanks (sponge filters) - will they help solve my algae problems? Can they survive the varied pH values in the 3 tanks? I've also read they are jumpers - anyone experience that?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i can vouch for them being shrimp safe but bear in mind they will grow larger than shrimp so any cohabitation may be brief. they are doing well in a high flow tank and exhibit feeding (nibbling) like sae's would over all glass and leaf surfaces. very neat fish to have!


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

I know this is a dead thread but just wanted to warn everyone, in my experience they will eat the slime coat off your slow moving fish. Mine has killed 2 angelfish so far.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Are you sure its the garras? its a possibility but Ottos are more prone to doing that in my experience. If you have ottos as well i would suspect them before the garras


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

ADJAquariums said:


> Are you sure its the garras? its a possibility but Ottos are more prone to doing that in my experience. If you have ottos as well i would suspect them before the garras


Positive, I have witnessed him do it many many times over and over even when he is threatened by the net. Biofilm is their preferred food source, mine barely even touches algae wafers and will not eat pellets or flakes. I do not have any ottos. I have found that garras love cucumber though, and now that I have started feeding that, he is much better behaved.


----------



## donna651 (Jan 8, 2015)

yes, they are jumpers!


----------



## Brian727 (Aug 3, 2015)

If anyone knows of where to buy these panda garras online or locally (Florida)? I have 3 and want like 15 more haha


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Imperial Tropicals usually sells them.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for mentioning Imperial Tropicals!

I haven't checked their site for some time now. They updated the looks of their site and got some new items in, looks good!
They are definitely a great company. Healthy fish and you can't beat their free shipping!

@Brian727 They do have some Panda Garras in stock. Kind of weird though, it says 3 in stock while purchasing them single, but says 2 in stock when buying groups of 5. Haha, best to email them your order rather than paying for a group of 5 and find out they only have 3 individuals. They would give you money back though in that event.
Panda Garra (Garra flavatra) ? Imperial Tropicals

If I remember correctly one of their employees breed the garras themselves, so shoot them an email to see when they would have more for sale. Though a little over a year ago, I bought the last garras they had and asked when they would have more available and they said a couple weeks, but it went well over a month before they got more in (or at least updated as available on their site).

Great company though. Definitely recommend. Just a note, they cover the cost of heat packs, etc. (I bought one thinking they didn't, but they asked if I bought one for the shipment or just to have, and they refunded me for it).

EDIT: Oh wait, forgot you are in Florida where they are located. You can get the fish in person. Pretty sure you need to call ahead. Don't think they are a typical public "LFS" though, so not sure you can exactly walk around picking out fish. Doesn't hurt to ask though. They are very busy people though, lot of work to do and not a whole lot of employees. Still great though!


----------



## Brian727 (Aug 3, 2015)

YESSSSS!!!!! You are amazing! I've been searching for local fish farms. I've found 3 in Florida, and this makes number 4!!!!! I seriously can't thank you enough. I love this forum


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I have had these guys with lots of other fish and they have never been problem. There buddies with my cory's. I have a breeding trio of stick cat fish that breed every month and Panda Garras has not bother the eggs or fry. I lost one to jumping out of a small hole in the top and I would guess one is getting close to 4" long. Great with small fish and they seem to be one of the great algae cleaner. I have not kept them with angles but could see a problem with larger fish they do have a sucking mouth. My only wish is they would replace golden algae eaters with these in pet shops.


----------



## Bernese (Feb 5, 2017)

Brian727 said:


> If anyone knows of where to buy these panda garras online or locally (Florida)? I have 3 and want like 15 more haha


I know this is a dead thread but Imperial Tropics sells them for $7.99 and they are very reputable! I have used them several times!


----------

